# TOTW Puppy versus TOTW Adult



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Picking up the new pup on Sat and he's been fed TOTW Pacific Stream Pup. I don't see much difference between the puppy formula and the Adult.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Me Either*

When we switched to TOTW their was no puppy formula, so we fed the adult to our pup, but I am not sure of the difference. Our girls like all of the TOTW flavors except the pacific stream, but I don't know what that means. We do like TOTW, the different flavors keep the girls happy and we are very pleased with their coats and energy. Good Luck


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

I believe it has different calcium levels,I may be wrong, but some ingredients or nutrients are different. The adult didn't work for all pups,I had a pup that got sick from adult, did great on puppy formula. When he got older I put him back on adult. My buddy had the same issue and did the same.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The difference is mostly in the calcium and phosphorus levels. All of the Taste of the Wild adult formulas are higher than I would personally feed to a growing large breed puppy until somewhere around 12-18 months of age. Either of the puppy formulas of Taste of the Wild (the last I knew there were only 2 puppy formulas), in my opinion, have acceptable levels of Calcium/Phosphorus. The Pacific Stream puppy formula has the lowest levels of Ca/Ph of any of the formulas.


----------

